
Show HN: A Billboard-like chart for Wikipedia articles - mhashemi
http://top.hatnote.com
======
searine
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Top_25_Report](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Top_25_Report)

A curated weekly report that cuts out all the bot-generated hits and gives
context.

~~~
toomuchtodo
> Always a popular article, but rarely this high on the chart. Founder Mark
> Zuckerberg's (#18) recent announcement that he planned to give away 99% of
> the gazillions he has earned from giving us the ability to "like" posts
> about internet memes and keep informed of the insane racist rantings of your
> distant relatives likely caused the view bump this week.

That's fantastic.

------
mhashemi
Designed for simplicity, but there's a blog post with more info here:
[http://blog.hatnote.com/post/135182048397/announcing-the-
hat...](http://blog.hatnote.com/post/135182048397/announcing-the-hatnote-
top-100)

------
hackuser
B. K. S. Iyengar's page in #1 in English, German, Spanish, French, Catalans
and Swedish. Is this a bug or is there a reason all of Europe and the US is
fascinated by him today?

And what's wrong with the Italians?

~~~
gknoy
Yesterday was his birthday, and the Google Doodle was about him. That probably
had a big effect on the article's ranking, as I know I and many others clicked
it and read more about him.

